
HootSuite Reaches 3 Million Signups - barredo
http://blog.hootsuite.com/3-million-milestone/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=3million&utm_source=hootsuite&utm_content=blog
======
barredo
Clearly there is a profitable industry built around Twitter. Where will
Twitter move next in their way to profits?

